# Z23 encounter for immunization?



## codecrazy (Jul 7, 2010)

When I look up V03.82 it has on the line under it Z23 encounter for immunization?  What is that?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2010)

The Z code is an ICD-10 code and is not valid until Oct 1 2013


----------



## codecrazy (Jul 9, 2010)

*Thanks*

So this is the procedure code I would use then?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 9, 2010)

no the Z code will be the dx code for visits for immunization after Oct 1 2013


----------

